# mass card for a protestant



## viztopia (6 Nov 2009)

forgive me is this sounds stupid. a protestant man that i know has died. if it was a catholic i woudl usually send a mass card. do i go to a protestant minister and get a protestant mass card or what is the norm here?


----------



## Sadie11 (6 Nov 2009)

no such thing in the protestant  church just buy a card   in a shop or write a letter


----------



## mercman (6 Nov 2009)

It's the thought and level of respect afforded to the deceased that is important. I'm Jewish and received many Mass Cards when my parents died and I thought the same of those offering, regardless of their persuasion.


----------



## Caveat (6 Nov 2009)

As above - doesn't exist.

A standard sympathy card is fine.

_Edit: crossed with mercman_


----------



## carpedeum (8 Nov 2009)

mercman said:


> It's the thought and level of respect afforded to the deceased that is important. I'm Jewish and received many Mass Cards when my parents died and I thought the same of those offering, regardless of their persuasion.



We had the same experience  as a family and totally agree with Mercman who put it so well.


----------



## Scotsgirl (8 Nov 2009)

You could also buy a sympathy card in any shop.  Doesn't matter then what religion the family is/or if they were non religious.

I am a Protestant and I would be touched to received either sympathy card or mass card.  

It's the thought that is the main thing, not which type of card was used.


----------



## Caveat (8 Nov 2009)

No, I certainly wouldn't feel that a mass card is inappropriate or ill advised or anything it's just that the OP seemed to want to know what is done in these situations and if a 'protestant mass card' exists - but it doesn't.


----------

